# Hendee Indian



## bear

We just got this more into old tractors, trucks and engines but cool factor on this sparked my interest in old bikes found this site while searching for info. Any way to tell age of this? approx value? I realize thats hard without pics but camera is in getting fixed. It has a Troxel seat tool bag off the back of the seat, wooden wheels need to be trued but not bad, original paint and striping cleaned up nice, flared at the bottom front fender, light bracket, no battery tank, 11 spoke chain sprocket, Indian on the pedal rubbers, open face Hendee Indian headbadge, s/n is H511xx
Thanks
Scott


----------



## dmk441

I'm looking for an Indian bicycle, so if anyone has one available let me know at dmk441@yahoo.com  I'd be more interested in the motorbike frame style type, I think most of the earlier diamond frame ones had the open face Indian head badges. Sounds like yours could be that type. Some photos would help better identify yours as well.

Dave


----------



## redline1968

I was quoted that a frame with dents and bent was worth 500.00 so if yours has the fenders  mostly complete no tank then 3k+ is not out of reach.


----------



## bear

thanks for the replies still no word from the camera shop so still no pics. Is there any way to tell year by the serial number? Mostly just curious I get a lot of questions from anyone that sees it and I don't really have any answers


----------



## kunzog

no way to tell age by serial number that I know of, we need a pic to tell more


----------



## marshalmike

Is this bike for sale?  I'm interested.


----------



## kunzog

It is for sale.  Email me at  Kunzog@bellsouth.net


----------



## bear

I borrowed a camera heres a few pics


----------



## chitown

wow, that is a fantastic find! Great paint, wheels, seat... whole thing! Out of my league with ID and price also. Don't know much about the Indians but I know there are some fanatics out there who would love to score one like that up. Should fetch some big bucks with original paint and all.


----------



## dave the wave

great find! I show bikes at gas and steam engine shows.that bike is worth $2000-$4000.because of its condition.what kind of engine is that behind it.a Galloway? Otto?


----------



## redline1968

sweet!!  jack pot on that one!!


----------



## bear

dave the wave said:


> great find! I show bikes at gas and steam engine shows.that bike is worth $2000-$4000.because of its condition.what kind of engine is that behind it.a Galloway? Otto?



 Thats the plan for this bike show it and a way to get around at shows looks like I'll have to keep a real close eye on it at that type of value. Rims off the bike are going in next week to get trued and tires mounted, in the spring I can get back into the yard it came out of and look around for the tank now that I know what it looks like. The engine is a 6hp M IH


----------



## dave the wave

I don't think you want to ride that bike it's to rare, just leave it the way it is.I have many wood rim bikes,that i will not ride because of rim breakage.those are wood rims you break those and that decrease's the value of the bike.that bike has the early indian badge somewhere in the teen's i'am guessing.look in the tool pouch behind the seat.the tools might say either hendee or indian if there is any.


----------



## bear

the only thing in the toolbox was an old padlock on a piece of chain.  will know more about the condition of the rims next week,the bike shop they are going to comes highly recomended for wooden rims.  his opinion of the rims will decide if this bike is a wall hanger or will get ridden occasionally.  after all stuff gets old when you quit using it


----------



## bear

talked with someone on the phone about this bike and was told the open faced head badge is pre 1916 does anyone here know anything about that


----------



## dave the wave

that's sounds about right.that bike is dated in the mid teens.


----------



## bear

rims are straightened and in good condition,  looks like it's going to get ridden once in a while. going with black for the tires the white in my opinion sticks out to much and takes away from the bike


----------



## chitown

Great to hear it's in riding condition. After all, that's what it's meant to do. Not that I'm against wall art or living room art, just that there is true pleasure in riding these old stallions. Just don't do any curb hoping.

Post pics when she's all spiffed up.


----------



## eazywind

I have been told that the open face badged indians were made in 1916 and maybe early 1917? only? That the badge was the way to date those bikes and solid badges were used from 1917 on. Link to my Indian and at the bottom there are a couple of pages from a 1916 Indian catalog reprint. Marc

http://www.easywind2.com/indianafter.html


----------



## redline1968

love those bikes. great info link.


----------



## dave the wave

Mr.Bear,can you show a pic.of the indian decal on the down tube please? that's the bar that goes from the pedal crank to the handlebar stem.


----------



## bear

here the downtube Dave sorry for the delay been a busy week around here


----------



## dave the wave

thank you.I see pics. of some indian bikes that don't have it.which makes me think if they are  later model ones or not indian bicycles at all.


----------



## bear

got the tires on and went for a short ride on the driveway today


----------



## dave the wave

looks good.are those tires studded snow tires?LOL


----------



## 47jchiggins

Anyone know who owns this Indian ? I will make it worth your while. Please pm or email me, toddsweigart@cox.net.

Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins

Still looking for this bike. 
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## bricycle

best of luck Todd.


----------



## removed

THE BIKE IS A WESTFIELD BUILD, AND ABOUT A '16 OR SO


----------



## Freqman1

CRIPPLE said:


> THE BIKE IS A WESTFIELD BUILD, AND ABOUT A '16 OR SO




All Indians from 1916 until WWII are Westfield built except the German built '36/7 models


----------



## 47jchiggins

REWARD.........I am willing to pay a $100 for information that leads to the owner of this bike (confirmed owner, with contact information) and an additional 10% finders fee (10% of purchase price) for a successful acquisition.
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## removed

this 28 is shelby built


----------



## Freqman1

CRIPPLE said:


> this 26 is shelby built
> 
> View attachment 757808
> 
> View attachment 757809
> 
> View attachment 757810
> 
> View attachment 757811



Just curious what years Shelby made Indian?


----------



## removed

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious what years Shelby made Indian?



westfield made indians as far as i know...now the balloon tire indians i have no idea about


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious what years Shelby made Indian?


----------



## removed

fordmike65 said:


>



my bad, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Bikermaniac

German Indians were built by AGB (Amandus Glasser Berlin). For more info about these bicycles please check the following link where I posted some information I have:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-indian.79749/


----------

